# mysqli module not working



## consigliere (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p8 with:
* PHP 5.2.17 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.7
* Apache/2.2.17 (FreeBSD)
* MySQL Server & Client 5.1.56

mysqli.so was working previously, after a series of power outages from the server, the module went away. I've re-installed PHP, Apache, MySQL Client but when trying to use it I can't. I have C\checked through *phpinfo* and it's not loaded but the module exists within extensions.ini. I don't have any information in httpd-error.log that indicates me what's going on. 

HELP


----------



## Alt (Mar 24, 2011)

Reinstall databases/php5-mysqli


----------



## consigliere (Mar 24, 2011)

I did it with

```
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/make deinstall
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/make install clean
```

Nothing happened, still is not working


----------



## Alt (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you same output ?

```
> grep mysqli /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
extension=mysqli.so
```


----------



## consigliere (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep:

```
root@freebsd ~$ grep mysqli /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
extension=mysqli.so
```


----------



## Jaax (Mar 25, 2011)

When you run the command [cmd=]$ php -m[/cmd] does module mysqli appear?


----------



## consigliere (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope, mysqli is not there.

?


----------



## Alt (Mar 25, 2011)

I have it in *php -m* list.. So I think it's just not starting for some reason... You should look in the logs or try to run your script from console to see what's happening when php loads.


----------



## consigliere (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't see any error in /var/log/httpd-error.log regarding to mysqli.so. Is there any other log where I can check out?


----------



## Alt (Mar 25, 2011)

Seems no.. What if you run *php* from console? Recently I had a version mismatch, and *php* was giving many errors when run from console, but not writing to httpd-error.


----------

